# Mail (in)désirable



## Li@mst0rM (7 Février 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, 

je viens d'affilier une de mes adresses mails au logiciel Mail et il a donc été me télécharger mes 14K messages. Cependant j'ai pas mal de messages qui sont en "orange" car pour Mail les expéditeurs semblent "indésirables". Cependant je n'ai pas vraiment envie de défiler les 14000 messages pour cliquer à chaque fois sur "désirable". J'aimerai savoir si : 

-premièrement il est possible de classer les messages par "désirables"/"indésirables" (dans la boite de réception principale) car cela ne semble pas possible (hormis de/objet/date de réception etc) ?
-deuxièmement, n'est il pas possible de prendre une des adresses et de dire à Mail que je veux que tous les mails reliés à cette adresse sois marqués comme désirable ? Car en fait il ne me dis jamais que "l'expéditeur" semble indésirable mais bien que le mail est indésirable, j'aimerai donc pouvoir appliquer le "désirable" à l'expéditeur en question (ce qui me permettra de le faire à une dizaine de personnes et non pas à chaque mails). 

Voilà voilà, merci beaucoup pour vos futurs réponses 


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question de Mail, logiciel de messagerie. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h01 ----------

Je reviens avec un peu de nouveau. Premièrement merci d'avoir déplacé le thread dans la bonne section, j'hésitais effectivement avec "logiciels". bref, j'ai fouillé un peu et je suis tombé dans les options dans la section "courrier indésirable" et je pensais (dans un premier temps) cocher l'option "à l'arriver du courrier indésirable : placer dans la boite "courrier indésirable" (car pour l'instant tout mes messages sont dans "boite de reception". 

Je rappel que mon problème est que certains de mes 14K messages qui sont dans ma boite de réception (et qui avait déja été trié sur mon compte mail) sont marqués comme indésirables alors qu'ils sont parfaitement désirables... 

L'autre solution pensais-je, serait de déplacer tout ce que Mail me marque comme "indésirable" dans la boite "indésirable" puis de cliquer à la main "désirable" sur les bons messages mais... est il possible de l'appliquer à l'ensemble des messages de "tel" destinataire (car je rappel que quand Mail me demande si le message est désirable ou non il parle bien du message et non du destinataire) ? 

Merci


----------



## subsole (7 Février 2011)

Li@mst0rM a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> 
> je viens d'affilier une de mes adresses mails au logiciel Mail et il a donc été me télécharger mes 14K messages. Cependant j'ai pas mal de messages qui sont en "orange" car pour Mail les expéditeurs semblent "indésirables". Cependant je n'ai pas vraiment envie de défiler les 14000 messages pour cliquer à chaque fois sur "désirable". J'aimerai savoir si :
> 
> ...


Bonjour, 
 Fais une règle dans Mail :







Clique sur OK

À la question  "Souhaitez-vous appliquer vos règles aux messages situés dans les boîtes aux lettres sélectionnées?" :

- Répondre Appliquer : afin que la règle soit appliquée aux emails qui sont déjà contenus dans Mail et qui répondent à cette règle. Ces messages seront déplacés dans Courriers indésirable.

Ensuite, dans Courriers indésirable, tu fais une recherche par adresse,  puis en maintenant la touche_ pomme_ tu pourras sélectionner plusieurs messages à la fois, ou avec _pomme a_ sélectionner tous les messages de la recherche et les passer en "Désirable".


----------



## Li@mst0rM (7 Février 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse claire. 



> Clique sur OK
> 
> À la question "Souhaitez-vous appliquer vos règles aux messages situés dans les boîtes aux lettres sélectionnées?" :



Cependant quand j'applique les options du screenshot sur Mail et que je clique sur Ok, il ne me demande pas si je veux déplacer les messages vers la boite "Courrier Indésirable" (qui ne s'affiche d'ailleurs pas, j'ai seulement Boite de Réception / Envoyés / Corbeille). 

Donc je ne peux pas effectuer la deuxième étape (classer par auteur/tout sélectionner et mettre en désirable). 

J'ai aussi essayé en sélectionnant tous les messages de ma boite mail puis pomme+click et "signaler comme --> courrier désirable" mais rien ne se passe, les messages sont toujours surligné en "orange".


----------



## subsole (8 Février 2011)

Li@mst0rM a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse claire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Avant tout avais tu sélectionné la bonne boite ?
Je viens de faire le test (avec 5 emails indésirables que j'ai remis dans le circuit), cette règle fonctionne. On peut avoir l'impression qu'il ne se passe pas grand chose, faut être( très) patient, surtout avec 14000 emails.


----------



## Li@mst0rM (8 Février 2011)

Effectivement, _patience est mère vertu_. 

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Li@mst0rM (10 Février 2011)

Je profite de ce post pour ne pas en créer un nouveau qui ferait doublon comme le sujet est sensiblement le même : 

j'ai donc maintenant mes mails Hotmail sur le logiciel Mail... cependant quand j'effectue une action dessus (supprimer, marquer "lu/non lu", déplacer etc) cela ne se répercute pas si je vais consulter mes mails via mon navigateur web, sur le site de hotmail. 

-existe il une solution pour palier à ce problème (sans qu'on me dise d'utiliser le logiciel Windows Live Mail car je ne veux pas installer ça sur mon mac !!) 

-sinon, le problème est il le même avec d'autres messagerie ? (gmail/ovh par exemple ?)

Merci


----------



## Li@mst0rM (13 Février 2011)

personne n'aurait une petite idée ?


----------



## DamienLT (13 Février 2011)

Li@mst0rM a dit:


> Je profite de ce post pour ne pas en créer un nouveau qui ferait doublon comme le sujet est sensiblement le même :
> 
> j'ai donc maintenant mes mails Hotmail sur le logiciel Mail... cependant quand j'effectue une action dessus (supprimer, marquer "lu/non lu", déplacer etc) cela ne se répercute pas si je vais consulter mes mails via mon navigateur web, sur le site de hotmail.
> 
> ...



Bonjour Li@mst0rM,

En fait le problème vient probablement de tes réglages. Je n'utilise pas Hotmail, mais je crois savoir que les réglages sont de type POP. Hors pour faire ce que tu désires il faudrait trouver les infos pour avoir une boite en IMAP.

Pour comprendre la différence :

*- Le principe du protocole POP est le suivant :*
Tous les messages arrivent sur le serveur de Hotmail (POP), tu te connecte à ce serveur POP à l'aide d'un logiciel de messagerie (ici Mail) pour télécharger tous les courriers qui sont en attente de lecture sur le serveur. Par la suite, toutes les opérations (suppression, renvoi...) sont réalisées sur TA machine. Donc quand tu retournes sur Hotmail.fr ce que tu as effectué sur ton logiciel Mail n'a pas été répercuté en ligne.

*Ex :* Tu supprimes un mail de Vanessa sur ton mac chez toi. Arrivé au boulot tu lances ton autre logiciel de l'ordinateur du bureau : résultat il n'est pas supprimé, il va falloir à nouveau le faire.


*- Le principe du protocole IMAP est le suivant :
*A l'inverse le protocole IMAP utilise une gestion des messages directement sur le serveur de messagerie IMAP (comme MobileME, Gmail, Yahoo).

En gros les courriers arrivent sur le serveur et ce que tu vois dans ton logiciel Mail est simplement une image miroir de ce qu'il y a sur ce dit serveur. Du coup tout ce que tu fais sur ton logiciel Mail se répercute automatiquement sur le serveur et donc aussi sur d'autres logiciels automatiquement (comme sur un iPhone, un autre ordinateur). Tu retrouves donc un état identique entre TOUTES tes boites.

*Ex :* Tu supprimes un mail de Vanessa sur ton mac chez toi. Arrivé au boulot tu lances ton autre logiciel de l'ordinateur du bureau : résultat il est également supprimé.

J'espère avoir été assez clair parce que c'est pas évident à expliquer ^^.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2011)

Actuellement, toutes les Boites aux lettres ne sont pas accessibles avec le protocole IMAP



> HOTMAIL
> Serveur POP : pop3.live.com (Port 995 avec connexion SSL)
> Serveur SMTP : smtp.live.com (Port 25 avec connexion SSL)
> Serveur IMAP : non


----------



## Li@mst0rM (16 Février 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse ptimac (et ASF-44 aussi). J'ai bien saisi, cependant quand je le faisais sur Windows Live Mail sur mon pc (au temps des emmerdes finalement) l'action était répercuté sur ce que je voyais via le navigateur (ou accessoirement d'un autre Windows Live Mail sur un autre pc). Pourtant c'était aussi Hotmail, y a t il une explication (que cela ai pu fonctionné avec le logiciel Windows Live Mail et non Mail) ? 

Merci à vous


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2011)

Même si cela peut paraître absurde, je passe de temps en temps par le navigateur internet pour faire de l'ordre dans mes boites aux lettres > WindowsLive (hotmail, MSN, Live) idem en ce qui concerne (Gmail) et (Yahoo). 

C'est bien le seul moyen efficace pour les protocole POP et POP3.


----------



## Li@mst0rM (16 Février 2011)

Bon et bien on va faire avec, merci !!


----------

